# My Dan Quillian Memorial State Shoot pictures March 2017



## TNGIRL (Mar 26, 2017)

Well another DQ Shoot is in the books and it was really a great time. There's several folks with great pictures out, but I still wanted to add mine to the bunch! Thank you to our TBG Officers and to all that helped before during and after to make it a great success!


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 26, 2017)

2nd batch:


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 26, 2017)

3rd batch:


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 26, 2017)

4th batch:


----------



## Stump Shooter (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks for sharing, enjoyed the pics,


----------



## AllAmerican (Mar 26, 2017)

Great pics.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Mar 27, 2017)

Good job Tomi!


----------



## Silver Mallard (Mar 28, 2017)

great pics!!!!!


----------



## Barebowyer (Mar 28, 2017)

Awesome pics!  Thanks for sharing


----------

